# Volkswagen jetta 2010 code 03366 under pressure sensor.



## efi1234 (Jul 11, 2014)

Hello dear friends

at this jetta when i start the engine ABS lamp and brake system warning lamp get on and stay on.
when i driving the car the abs lamp go off and the brake system warning light flashes all the time.
connect the scanner and got code 03366 under pressure sensor ?

can you please help me to understand the problem ?


----------

